# Praise be to Obama



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Check out this video of Praise to Obama.






While you do so I think I will find a waste basket and be sick. :smt076


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:smt078:smt078:smt078

Home schooling my kids is looking better and better. When do they start handing out the little red books with the "O" symbol (because the US Flag was not just good enough for his highness) on them?


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I would pull my son out of that school instantly!
At least he knows better than to sing praise to false prophets...and would have been down in the office(in trouble) during the time of the taping.

I am getting real sivk of the public schools forcing their opinions on our children...


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok kids. Can you say "I-N-D-O-C-T-R-I-N-A-T-I-O-N"?

Isn't it ironic that kids can't prey or sing Christmas Carols at school, but they can sing praise to and worship at the alter of Obama?


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Heard about this on the radio this morning. Just goes to show: Even though you are a teacher and good with kids, it doesn't mean you can't still be a moron. Luckily, judging by the lyrics, this was not penned by some great songwriter for the national stage. It was just some local teacher who took it upon herself to write the little ditty and teach it to her class for a performance.

So while it is very disturbing that someone is that much a kool-aid drinker that they would teach a chant to a bunch of kids pledging personal fealty to BHO, it's nowhere near the level of the Hitler Youth yet. 

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Can't say the Pledge anymore but this if fine eh? Makes me wanna stick my politically incorrect foot up some teachers ass.:smt076


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Todd said:


> :smt078:smt078:smt078
> 
> Home schooling my kids is looking better and better. When do they start handing out the little red books with the "O" symbol (because the US Flag was not just good enough for his highness) on them?


He will be out of office soon enough. The guy is not winning over that 50% "middle party" that voted him in. If he has any stiff competition in 3 years he will be in trouble.


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

thats terrible


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

funkypunk97 said:


> He will be out of office soon enough. The guy is not winning over that 50% "middle party" that voted him in. If he has any stiff competition in 3 years he will be in trouble.


Unfortunately, he can do a lot of damage in the next 3 1/2 years that will take a long time undo.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Todd said:


> Unfortunately, he can do a lot of damage in the next 3 1/2 years that will take a long time undo.


I thought that too, but he's not getting the support he thought he would so far to do anything. I suppose he could strong arm the Senate but that won't win him much support for re-election either.

Dunno, I guess we'll see with the healthcare thing. If he gets that I will be worried.


----------



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

He can and has done some damage already, that stimulus package did nothing for the economy. Nothing.

President Obama (I will call him President even though I don't believe he has the legal right to be President over this great nation) has 3 1/2 years left, but Michigan's state elections will be coming up in 2010.

Time to throw all these career politicians out of office and get some real statesman in there. Why can't we have more people like Ron Paul in the world?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Apparently this is not the only instance of Obama-trination of our kids.

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Come on now! Its not like its a bunch of community organizers praying to the almighty Barry!

Oops... uh oh....

"Community Organizers" Pray to Obama: Video‏

tumbleweed

On the bright side, it was nice of all those community organizers' bosses to give them all the day off to pray to Barry. 



>


Ummm.... Not yet.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Todd said:


> :smt078:smt078:smt078
> 
> Home schooling my kids is looking better and better. When do they start handing out the little red books with the "O" symbol (because the US Flag was not just good enough for his highness) on them?


If you're serious with that remark, I'd recommend it, actually. As well as avoiding what's being taught in the public schools, many families with children who are considered "special needs" have better results homeschooling, due to the greater one on one attention. If you check out the Home School Legal Defense Association's website (HSLDA), you should be able to find some more info on what's involved.

KG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kg333 said:


> If you're serious with that remark, I'd recommend it, actually. As well as avoiding what's being taught in the public schools, many families with children who are considered "special needs" have better results homeschooling, due to the greater one on one attention. If you check out the Home School Legal Defense Association's website (HSLDA), you should be able to find some more info on what's involved.
> 
> KG


We have definitely thought about it more than once. The only down side would be that my son would then lose the speech and occupational therapy he receives at school, which we'd have to pay for privately. With a $70 co-pay for those service, an extra $560 added to his monthly expenses is not really in the cards. Guess we'll have to see how his next IEP meeting goes in a couple weeks and go from there.


----------

